# ??



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I could have sworn I saw something on here about Chinese new year  ...has it been moved somewhere else??


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I can't find anything, P. Only Dizzi's post a couple of years ago - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85048.msg1160759#msg1160759 ! Done a search and nothing else has come up.

Sue


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sue I must be going mad  thanks for looking for me though, that is what I saw..but maybe i had clicked on an old page?? who knows..brain cells are frazzled what can I say


----------

